# Carpentry work out of a car or station wagon!



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Would any reasonable or professional carpenter would work out of a car or station wagon if thats all he had?


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

see it all the time


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

If he could fit his tools in there ya, would be smart to save on gas vs a truck. I'd never do it, wouldn't feel like a carpenter haha


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

What you drive don't matter, just what you can do when the belt comes on.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

depends on what he does and how he conducts himself outside the vehicle


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> depends on what he does and how he conducts himself outside the vehicle


Not to mention inside the van. :whistling


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:laughing:what happens in the car...:sailor:


----------



## RCCIdaho (Jun 3, 2011)

I downsized from a full size truck to a Ford Ranger. That's about as far as I would push it...

I get 23 mpg on average with it though vs the 13 - 15 mpg I was getting :thumbup:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I could never get my tools in a car trunk or even a station wagon.

I'd sell the car and buy a small van.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

If he's an employee, sure get to work in a car, if it's the guy I'm subbing to and he shows up in a car jam packed with tools and equipment I'd say something to him like getting his finances in order and at least looking the part of being a contractor.

And before everyone gets pissy about that...if you call for airport limo service and the guy shows up in a ford taurus aren't you going to say something about the ad saying limo and your put in a daily taxi?


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm working out of my minivan right now because my van is dead and I can't find anything I want to buy. It's not a good look.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Chris Johnson said:


> If he's an employee, sure get to work in a car, if it's the guy I'm subbing to and he shows up in a car jam packed with tools and equipment I'd say something to him like getting his finances in order and at least looking the part of being a contractor.
> 
> And before everyone gets pissy about that...if you call for airport limo service and the guy shows up in a ford taurus aren't you going to say something about the ad saying limo and your put in a daily taxi?


Not pissy just wondering whether you hire the person or their vehicle? If their job description doesn't require a truck why must they drive one. 
As for your example you are hiring the car, the driver just comes with, and I've seen limo services show up in everything from a limo to a town car to a passenger van to a minivan.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

When I travel far distances I use my minivan. On larger far away jobs I will make the first trip down with the truck and trailer then head back the next week with my mini. I dont think it realy matters. Next week I am heading 150 miles away for a little framing, i am taking the mini. Get 2x what my truck or full size van gets, y not? As far as a car ummm well I guess if it works. Maybe a drywall finisher could make it work. I could not.

People hire me for my skill, they dont care what I drive. Most of my buisness comes from referals or past clients. Im pretty sure if i showed up in a car, van, suv, or a mini bike as long as i do what they are expecting there fine with it.

In fact if I could figure out some type of sheving unit for my mini Id drive it all the time. 24mpg, ac, cruise, even a dvd player! why not


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

r4r&r said:


> Not pissy just wondering whether you hire the person or their vehicle? If their job description doesn't require a truck why must they drive one.
> As for your example you are hiring the car, the driver just comes with, and I've seen limo services show up in everything from a limo to a town car to a passenger van to a minivan.


Presentation is part of what I am hiring


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

One of the best and most successful remodelers I know drives a Honda Element. Sometimes he pulls a very small cargo trailer (painted to match the Element). It seems to work for him. Actually looks very professional.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

When I first started out on my own I had a chevy tracker, Couldn't even get a 4' ladder in it. I've come a long way since then but with ambition anything can happen.

Cole


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a bike?
When me and my dad have to go get wood we hook up the boat...
im embarrased as **** but hes like its our "latvian pick up truck"


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Aerostar loaded for work tomorrow:blink:
I'll be working with 6X6 post and 6X14 DFPT beams and 6X8 DFPT beams:whistling


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

FramingPro said:


> I have a bike?
> When me and my dad have to go get wood we hook up the boat...
> im embarrased as **** but hes like its our "latvian pick up truck"


I've seen small boat trailers converted to carry long length materials by making an extended tongue out of square tube. I've been thinking of making one for myself. They don't have a lot of capacity but that isn't usually my issue. (Kind of like a electric utility or telephone company pole trailer.)


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Aerostar loaded for work tomorrow:blink:
> I'll be working with 6X6 post and 6X14 DFPT beams and 6X8 DFPT beams:whistling


i got that laser!:thumbup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> i got that laser!:thumbup:


Notice the Hydro-Level on the right because I'll be outside and it is very windy now and I don't know if when I set it up on the cheep little tripod I've got if it will be still? I've got to get an elevation on 18 6X6 post for a large L shaped Lani roof, unattached.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Why would you want to drive a car full of tools in the first place. There's no way you can get the tools you need into a car and be productive through out the day. I see it all the time around here though. See a man van yesterday and it was jam packed full from the back all the way to the passenger seat upto the ceiling. You couldnt have got another tool in the thing if you tried, yet he works out of it some how! Takes him 20 mins to get to a tool or find a fitting he needs when it would take me less than 20 seconds for me to do the same thing. If he likes working like that then that's his choice but why make life hard. There's just no way I could see any skilled carpenter get the tools he needs into a vehicle smaller than a truck. My table saw would fill half a minivan up on its own let alone everything else. Each to his own I guess.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Notice the Hydro-Level on the right because I'll be outside and it is very windy now and I don't know if when I set it up on the cheep little tripod I've got if it will be still? I've got to get an elevation on 18 6X6 post for a large L shaped Lani roof, unattached.


i don't understand Hawaiian sorry:sad:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> i don't understand Hawaiian sorry:sad:


Oh sorry Lani=patio


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i knew thatwhats a hydro-level?:sad:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> i knew thatwhats a hydro-level?:sad:


Hydro = water.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I was just wondering because I dont own a truck.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

GRB said:


> Hydro = water.


They can also be covered to whiskey levels during winter if they start freezing.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

so... get to work:w00t:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

r4r&r said:


> They can also be covered to whiskey levels during winter if they start freezing.


what about evaporation?:whistling


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> what about evaporation?:whistling


Is that what you're now calling it? :whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Water level and I think hydro is not Hawaiian:no: But you can see Lani on the bottom right of the funny paper and notice it's in a big cloud:laughing: Every thing on this job is SS the 2.5s, H8, the tico nails the framing nails all the hardware&bolts to connect the beams. This place is about 200 yards off the beach on the north shore.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i'm out of thanks for tonite:sad:


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Tom Struble said:


> what about evaporation?:whistling


It would always seem to take more whiskey to fill the level then you would think it should and that usually takes care of any evaporation issues.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i mean can i blame any loss to evaporation?:sad:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I've had guys show up on foot, bicycle & skateboard...:thumbup:

Like Jaws said, all that matters is when the bags go on...:thumbup:


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Aerostar loaded for work tomorrow:blink:


A place for everything... And everything in its place. :jester:
Good job, Randy, all packed up and ready to go. 

When I worked for a G.C., the finish carpenter worked out of a station wagon.
He had it set up as good as any of the trucks or trailers in the work truck thread.
He had all the tools too, hand and power, all organized in there with all the nails, screws and fasteners, doorknobs, handles and pulls, hinges, slides and all kinds of hardware.
It was like a clown car, you'd wonder how he had so much in there.
And for good measure, a couple of step ladders and a short plank, up on the roof rack.

As others have said, it's the character of the man and the quality of his work that's important, not the style of his ride. :thumbsup:

D.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

FramingPro said:


> I have a bike?
> When me and my dad have to go get wood we hook up the boat...
> im embarrased as **** but hes like its our "latvian pick up truck"


Silly Latvians. :laughing::jester: I think I followed your West Coast relatives to the coast last weekend. Do Latvians swerve from lane to lane as well?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

CJ21 said:


> I was just wondering because I dont own a truck.


No problem. Now pack yer $#!T an' get to work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

VinylHanger said:


> Silly Latvians. :laughing::jester:


Is FramingPro Latvian:blink:


----------



## Chasing Dreams (Oct 12, 2009)

CJ21 said:


> Would any reasonable or professional carpenter would work out of a car or station wagon if thats all he had?


I'll let you know. When I find a "reasonable" carpenter, I'll ask him.:laughing:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Aerostar loaded for work tomorrow:blink:
> I'll be working with 6X6 post and 6X14 DFPT beams and 6X8 DFPT beams:whistling


why is maggy sitting on top of all those clips of nails...
A maggy should not be treaty that way 
B your nails are gonna jam if they get mangled :whistling


----------



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

With the size they are making truck boxes 
You could probably get more in a station wagon


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Aerostar loaded for work tomorrow:blink:
> I'll be working with 6X6 post and 6X14 DFPT beams and 6X8 DFPT beams:whistling


When I was using a ford van it use to look like alot of times, just hated it. Pain dragging every thing out then putting it back at the end of the day. 

Those hydo levels are great , haven't used one in years though.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I agree it's the quality of the man that counts. But why would anyone buy a mini van or car, etc. instead of a work van or pickup?

And I don't think the little bit of savings in gas consumed is worth the trade off of having no space, etc.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't think a wagon or mv would hold up over time either. They aren't designed to carry a load like that all the time.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Aerostar loaded for work tomorrow:blink:
> I'll be working with 6X6 post and 6X14 DFPT beams and 6X8 DFPT beams:whistling


I would hate to be the helper sent to get the hydro-spanner.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Mastery can travel by any means.

"On the last day of the novena, the Sisters of Loretto discovered before their new chapel a bearded old man carrying a few simple tools and leading a donkey, offering his skills as a carpenter. Although the sisters apparently did not know the man, they promptly employed him, evidently convinced that their novena had been answered. For several months, shielded from the nuns’ view, the old carpenter worked in seclusion, shaping and forming the wood, fastening tenon (tongue) and mortise (hole) joints with wooden dowels or wedges. The nuns must have wondered about his work as he crafted a spiral staircase, which rose, like a blossoming flower, to connect the nave to the choir loft.

Finally, they saw the results, and realized that it was a woodworker’s masterpiece. They gathered to celebrate its completion. Its 33 steps spiraled upward through two 360 degree revolutions. The Sisters of Loretto would use the spiral staircase — which has no central column to provide structural stability and strength — to ascend to the choir loft for the next 85 years. “. . . as one climbed each step, a feeling of vertical movement was felt, as if the turns in the staircase were taken out of a large coiled spring. It is said that this springiness is a part of the secret of its creator,” said Dan Paulos in his Internet site. “Its beauty is ageless. Its strength, untiring.” Inexplicably, when the Sisters of Loretto sought to thank and pay the bearded old carpenter, they found that he had vanished without a word. They could find no trace of him. They even after advertised in the Santa Fe newspaper, offering a reward to anyone who could identify and locate the carpenter. But he had simply disappeared."


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

moorewarner said:


> Mastery can travel by any means.
> 
> "On the last day of the novena, the Sisters of Loretto discovered before their new chapel a bearded old man carrying a few simple tools and leading a donkey, offering his skills as a carpenter. Although the sisters apparently did not know the man, they promptly employed him, evidently convinced that their novena had been answered. For several months, shielded from the nuns’ view, the old carpenter worked in seclusion, shaping and forming the wood, fastening tenon (tongue) and mortise (hole) joints with wooden dowels or wedges. The nuns must have wondered about his work as he crafted a spiral staircase, which rose, like a blossoming flower, to connect the nave to the choir loft.
> 
> Finally, they saw the results, and realized that it was a woodworker’s masterpiece. They gathered to celebrate its completion. Its 33 steps spiraled upward through two 360 degree revolutions. The Sisters of Loretto would use the spiral staircase — which has no central column to provide structural stability and strength — to ascend to the choir loft for the next 85 years. “. . . as one climbed each step, a feeling of vertical movement was felt, as if the turns in the staircase were taken out of a large coiled spring. It is said that this springiness is a part of the secret of its creator,” said Dan Paulos in his Internet site. “Its beauty is ageless. Its strength, untiring.” Inexplicably, when the Sisters of Loretto sought to thank and pay the bearded old carpenter, they found that he had vanished without a word. They could find no trace of him. They even after advertised in the Santa Fe newspaper, offering a reward to anyone who could identify and locate the carpenter. But he had simply disappeared."


Well done. :notworthy:notworthy:notworthy


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

moorewarner said:


> Mastery can travel by any means.
> 
> "On the last day of the novena, the Sisters of Loretto discovered before their new chapel a bearded old man carrying a few simple tools and leading a donkey, offering his skills as a carpenter. Although the sisters apparently did not know the man, they promptly employed him, evidently convinced that their novena had been answered. For several months, shielded from the nuns’ view, the old carpenter worked in seclusion, shaping and forming the wood, fastening tenon (tongue) and mortise (hole) joints with wooden dowels or wedges. The nuns must have wondered about his work as he crafted a spiral staircase, which rose, like a blossoming flower, to connect the nave to the choir loft.
> 
> Finally, they saw the results, and realized that it was a woodworker’s masterpiece. They gathered to celebrate its completion. Its 33 steps spiraled upward through two 360 degree revolutions. The Sisters of Loretto would use the spiral staircase — which has no central column to provide structural stability and strength — to ascend to the choir loft for the next 85 years. “. . . as one climbed each step, a feeling of vertical movement was felt, as if the turns in the staircase were taken out of a large coiled spring. It is said that this springiness is a part of the secret of its creator,” said Dan Paulos in his Internet site. “Its beauty is ageless. Its strength, untiring.” Inexplicably, when the Sisters of Loretto sought to thank and pay the bearded old carpenter, they found that he had vanished without a word. They could find no trace of him. They even after advertised in the Santa Fe newspaper, offering a reward to anyone who could identify and locate the carpenter. But he had simply disappeared."


I saw this staircase on a tv show once, it is amazing. The craftsmanship is awe inspiring. I can't imagine anyone being able to do something like that with absolutely no help at all. I could only hope to refine my skills to that level someday.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

Cj do what you got to do man. just as long as you have a way to get back and forth. let your work do the talking not your ride.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

Over the years, I have seen some amazing work, done with what one might consider crap tools (or cars). It"s all in how you use them.
As long as they don't leak oil all over the drive way :notworthy


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

CJ21 said:


> Would any reasonable or professional carpenter would work out of a car or station wagon if thats all he had?


When I was a kid, the ancient carpenter down the street would carry his carpenter tool box in one hand and walk to wherever he was going. Pretty easy for him, he was mainly doing repairs, and he didn't have power tools. Watched him take 20d nails and tap then WHACK - never seemed to miss or need two hits.

I think it's what you can do with your tools that really counts.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

katoman said:


> I agree it's the quality of the man that counts. But why would anyone buy a mini van or car, etc. instead of a work van or pickup?
> 
> And I don't think the little bit of savings in gas consumed is worth the trade off of having no space, etc.


Little bit? I run through about $800 of gas in my truck a month. I can save about $300 of that if I can fit everything in my car. On the other hand, I'm tempted to pick up a 30' Pace Arrow - room enough for a pretty full shop. 7mpg is a big deterrent, though.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

the real answer is yes, i would work of a kiddie trailer behind a bike if thats what i had to do to feed the brood, but the ? is a trunk slammer as good as a guy with the newest and biggest truck ?, the problem here is perception and the next big thing aint always the best thing


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

when I started out I worked out of a ford windstar. I built shelves and a sub floor that I could put supplies in under the floor. Was it the best? No. But it worked. I still use it when I have a long way to go and don't need alot of tools. Why would I drive a 1 ton van full of tools that gets 10mpg when I can drive the mini that gets 25-30 mpg for small repair.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

so you can look like a ''real bidness man'':clap:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I got to drive a truck. Always hated cars, not big on vans. We have one for the painters, but its not a comfortable ride at all. If I needed extra room, utility trailer or utility bed.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Jaws said:


> I got to drive a truck. Always hated cars, not big on vans. We have one for the painters, but its not a comfortable ride at all. If I needed extra room, utility trailer or utility bed.


Yup, got to have a truck...

Done the sports car route...

If I'm not in my truck, I'm cruising in my Jeep...

Never could stand vans...


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

griz said:


> Yup, got to have a truck...
> 
> Done the sports car route...
> 
> ...


 Sports cars are a different thing altogether :thumbsup:

I think it's what your used to. I had a carpenter on my crew when I was working for another company, had to assign him a van because its what was available. We never discussed it. About a year later, I got a new ride with a promotion, and tried to assign him my old assigned truck since he was taking my old job. He didn't want it. Said he'd been either riding a Gold Wing or driving a van for more than 20 years. He still drives that van last I heard.


----------



## Bowtechian (May 18, 2012)

Presentation is the finished product not what you drive. Your buying their work not their car, simple. If someone were shallow enough not to hire a person because of their car I would get in my truck and follow the station wagon out. Materialism at it's finest


----------



## CUT2XStillShort (Jun 2, 2012)

Plenty of kids around here driving Duramaxxes, Cummins, or Powerstrokes that can't bother to show up in the morning when you need them and don't care what it looks like when they walk out the door. If they care and can show up tell them to park the Pinto around the corner and get back to work.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

I don't think it's so much what they drive, but how efficient they're set up. A guy can have a $60k brand new truck with a $10k trailer
Set up with everything thrown everywhere, and a guy driving an escort properly set up can be more efficient getting unloaded and knowing where things are


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a job 1 1/2 hours away this weekend. I'm taking my Cherokee. I'll precut the trim and throe it in the back or on top if needed. After 250 bucks in fuel this week, I don't care what I look like. It would be a 300 dollar trip in my truck.

I did call and warn the HO's though. :laughing:


----------



## BC Carpenter (Dec 28, 2010)

I think organization is what's important, especially if someone is travelling around to different places to do work. If they are constantly trying to find stuff in their heap of crap in their station wagon, piled to the roof, then they aren't going to be efficient.

However if they only need to move the tools to a new jobsite every few weeks or months, then who cares.

Personally i'd love to go to a more gas efficient vehicle than my chevy van. However its hard to find something that can carry that many tools and be organized, and still have plenty of room to throw in a few sheets of drywall or plywood, and not spend 10 minutes tying it down on a roof rack.

Security would be the other concern. If someone can see right into your station wagon and see all those tools, then you're taking your chances if you leave it at night like that.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

It fully depends on the situation. Are we talking a long term custom build, where you're on site for a few months or years? Or is this a 2-3 jobsites per day kinda deal. I'm one that HATES packing everything up at the end of the day, just to bring it out again the next morning (There's a difference between packing up, and picking up) so I'd just park the trailer on site, and mob something fun for the day to day drives.


Or just do like others, and hire someone with a truck, and tools.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> I have a job 1 1/2 hours away this weekend. I'm taking my Cherokee. I'll precut the trim and throe it in the back or on top if needed. After 250 bucks in fuel this week, I don't care what I look like. It would be a 300 dollar trip in my truck.
> 
> I did call and warn the HO's though. :laughing:


1-1/2 hours away ~ 100 miles one way worst case

$300/200 miles = $1.50 per mile

$4/gallon / $1.50/mile = 2.666 miles per gallon 

What ARE you driving?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Cole82 said:


> When I first started out on my own I had a chevy tracker, Couldn't even get a 4' ladder in it. I've come a long way since then but with ambition anything can happen.
> 
> Cole


I got this far in the thread and saw the answer. I will keep reading, maybe someone else said this.

I think that between Cole and Chris lies the answer.

Are you hiring the guy or the vehicle? You are obviously hiring the guy, however the vehicle is a reflection of the guy. He may be the best carpenter in the world, but if he is older and experienced, he obviously lacks some ambition or has run into trouble. Either way first impressions are what they are. Meet the guy, find out his story and see if this is just temporary or he is content with his choice.

We want motivated ambitious individuals who want to be professionals. A car or station wagon, as a permanent vehicle, does not say any of the above.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I got this far in the thread and saw the answer. I will keep reading, maybe someone else said this.
> 
> I think that between Cole and Chris lies the answer.
> 
> ...



I made the mistake of buying a car to work from when I was a plumber back in the UK. Could have gotten a truck or van for less than I paid for the car but I was stupid. Boss see me pull up in this nice motor to work and said I would have doubled your pay if you bought the van. :blink: sold the car to my mate who then landed it upside down and wrote it off and I moved here lol so never did get the double pay. But some people really don't know any better and some just don't care. But boy after owning a truck and trailer I now know how stupid I was to get a car. Never going back to the days of trying to load a 12" makita slider into the back of a car again that's for sure.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I got this far in the thread and saw the answer. I will keep reading, maybe someone else said this.
> 
> I think that between Cole and Chris lies the answer.
> 
> ...


I agree depends on the situation. In my case I just lost my job and my house flooded all in a two week period. Had a 14 month old baby and spent every last dime I had on rebuilding my house. I remember I paid the $50 license fee to the state and had $17 to my name and just went at it at 24yo. It was sink or swim time.

Cole


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

txgencon said:


> What ARE you driving?


38 miles that's almost max here.
This compressor will fit in the back door of this car:blink:


----------



## E-Centric (Aug 30, 2007)

This is a tough one...

In general(i.e., not the esoteric bunch we are), people inherently associate specific concepts with appearance. For some it's entirely unconscious, and for others it's intentional. Regardless of the genesis, the reality is that perception can and *DOES* play a significant role in business.

Some customers have no problem hiring a contractor based on their reputation, no matter what they look like/drive. And there's customers that out-right refuse to hire someone that doesn't _LOOK_ like they can do the work. It's neither right or wrong, it just is.

I would argue that we, contractors, are no different in our assumptions/perceptions -- except for one thing: we all have experience(some more than others) with physical work. Because of that, we can inherently understand what it takes to be practical and efficient. So, when we see a guy drive up in something smaller than what we could be efficient with, we question it. However, if the guy is [email protected]$$ at what he does and makes it work, well, then we're just jealous.


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

I've had the odd client say that they would be suspicious of my pricing if I drove up in a new dually. I wish! can't justify that cost, or use.

I load the ford explorer, and most everything fits. (finishing carp) I used to even get my 12" milwaukee slider/ridgid msuv in  lots more room now with the kapex. (and TS55 track saw)

Glad I didn't get a new truck last year, because the fall/winter business dropped like a stone. 

My old boss called up, so I'm back there! I miss the doing-my-own-thing, but a pay check is nice to have too.


I still want an F150!


----------



## prana16 (Dec 11, 2005)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I got this far in the thread and saw the answer. I will keep reading, maybe someone else said this.
> 
> I think that between Cole and Chris lies the answer.
> 
> ...


OR he just doesn't like trucks, doesn't like to waste gas on an unneeded vehicle, doesn't need more space for his tools than they require etc etc,

I've seen plenty of huge new trucks and vans just loaded with crap that no one can find. 

I have a truck right now and all my tools are in the cab for the most part the box is just wasted space i'm hauling around. .and the truck is a loud piece of **** beater. My previous brand new hatchback car looked a lot better, was better on gas, easier to park at various jobs in town, and I could fit a chopsaw, portable table saw, circ saw and all my hand tools in the back no problem.. nice and neat. I miss that car. 

Wasting your money paying just for appearance not only are you paying for his skills but now also his $500 payment, and $300 gas bill. Seems pretty shortsighted to me.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

this is like the suburbia thread..but with cars vs trucks


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Conversely, what if you hire a sub and he shows up in one of these?









I was uncomfortable with this parked in front of this lady's house. All he had to do was install a few cabinets. WTF?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

prana16 said:


> OR he just doesn't like trucks, doesn't like to waste gas on an unneeded vehicle, doesn't need more space for his tools than they require etc etc,
> 
> I've seen plenty of huge new trucks and vans just loaded with crap that no one can find.
> 
> ...


My van payment is $145 a month. There are nice used vans for under $5000 all over the place. Most are around $3000, but you can pick up a good one for as little as $1500. Chevy's will get you 250-300k miles easy.

And you should be able to fit all that in your *TRUCK*...:whistling

We are talking about a station wagon or car. Not gonna happen. Next to impossible to be able to get to anything like in a truck or van.

There is a reason that contractors use trucks and vans and not cars or station wagons, it is more practical and convenient, period. There really isn't a downside to owning one. Like someone said, the small amount in additional expenses is paid over and over again. Not sure where $300 in gas comes in. Is that how much more in gas you spend per week, month, year? I am spending about $500 in gas a month.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

Gus Dering said:


> Conversely, what if you hire a sub and he shows up in one of these?
> 
> View attachment 72670
> 
> ...


I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## prana16 (Dec 11, 2005)

TNTSERVICES said:


> My van payment is $145 a month. There are nice used vans for under $5000 all over the place. Most are around $3000, but you can pick up a good one for as little as $1500. Chevy's will get you 250-300k miles easy.


If i have a new car that fits everything I need on site and you have a $1500 used truck with an empty box shouldn't I think that its you thats hit some hard times or has no ambition? 




> *
> And you should be able to fit all that in your TRUCK...:whistling*


I said I fit it in my hatchback car. 




> We are talking about a station wagon or car. Not gonna happen. Next to impossible to be able to get to anything like in a truck or van.


It has happend for me and many others. 



> There is a reason that contractors use trucks and vans and not cars or station wagons, it is more practical and convenient, period.


Well I guess that settles it. 

Yet the arguments being made here are for looks, and there are certainly people that want and have trucks that are way bigger than they need or use for what they actually do on a daily basis, there are many that find that any truck or van is to big for what they need... yet they are being judged on not having a big enough d#$... um i mean vehicle, not on the quality or organization of their work. 




> There really isn't a downside to owning one. Like someone said, the small amount in additional expenses is paid over and over again. Not sure where $300 in gas comes in. Is that how much more in gas you spend per week, month, year? I am spending about $500 in gas a month.


I gave like 3 downsides to owning one. There are no downsides if you NEED it.. but not everyone needs it. If they aren't hauling material daily that is probably most people. 

I was spending about 140 per month with my car. I worked at a job where a guy was also paying about 500 we were building the same house, neither of us hauling material yet his costs were more.. and his work wasn't any better. 

I'm not saying people shouldn't have trucks, but there are a lot of idiots out there that seem to think big vehicle=good work/real contractor etc. . In most cases it seems that they are projecting in the hopes that its true, while sitting in their very expensive (and usually empty) f350.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Trans went in my truck Friday, I used my brothers. Cavalier to install a kitchen today, got my table saw and chop saw in the backseat, power tools in the trunk,
And compressor in the passenger seat. 

Customer says wow you fit all that in there, why not just get a truck? Haha


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

WilsonRMDL said:


> Trans went in my truck Friday, I used my brothers. Cavalier to install a kitchen today, got my table saw and chop saw in the backseat, power tools in the trunk,
> And compressor in the passenger seat.
> 
> Customer says wow you fit all that in there, why not just get a truck? Haha


Awesome.


----------



## TMDC (Jun 2, 2012)

Its true that you wont represent yourself as a professional contractor in a vehicle like that, but everyone starts out with affordable vehicles in the beginning. All the perks come with time.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

prana16 said:


> If i have a new car that fits everything I need on site and you have a $1500 used truck with an empty box shouldn't I think that its you thats hit some hard times or has no ambition?
> 
> I said I fit it in my hatchback car.
> 
> ...


Read my post again. I never said anything about vehicle = good work or a real contractor. I think I said something about ambition. And taking the time to understand the individuals circumstances.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TMDC said:


> Its true that you wont represent yourself as a professional contractor in a vehicle like that, but everyone starts out with affordable vehicles in the beginning. All the perks come with time.


You have to be joking me:lol: 23 years ago a guy came from the mainland working out of a cavalier. Got his contracting license, worked out of that car then a mail truck. Subing for all the big boys. He now builds the biggest homes in Hawaii for the biggest movie stars. The last time I saw him he was putting in a tank in the ground and grading the back 2 acres of a house I was building. When he came to talk with the land owner I think he was driving a cavalier:blink: And no he wasn't working but contracting and his men were doing the work.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

I read an article about marketing once the jest of which was using a gimmick. The main example was a roofing company that ultimately had a news station do story on them, why, because of their choice of vehicle. 
When they first started up they got a line on a used Lincoln stretch for cheap. When they went to check it out they realized the roof was the same length as their ladders so they bought it and used it to carry the crew, since there was plenty of seating, and their ladders and equipment to jobsites. After all all the materials were delivered. It got them so much publicity that as they grew so did their fleet of limos.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I bought a Honda CRV a few weeks ago. My pick up is left parked for those times I really need it. I love it.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

r4r&r said:


> I read an article about marketing once the jest of which was using a gimmick. The main example was a roofing company that ultimately had a news station do story on them, why, because of their choice of vehicle.
> When they first started up they got a line on a used Lincoln stretch for cheap. When they went to check it out they realized the roof was the same length as their ladders so they bought it and used it to carry the crew, since there was plenty of seating, and their ladders and equipment to jobsites. After all all the materials were delivered. It got them so much publicity that as they grew so did their fleet of limos.


And then there were the guys who operated out of a hearse.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

If your main business is by referral, what you drive doesn't matter much. If it's by low bid, what you drive doesn't matter much. Sure, some situations it helps business by impressing people with your ride and tools, but mainly I see carpenters impressing other carpenters with their rides and tools. Maybe it's different in different areas. Guy I know drives a shiny F250, has all DeWalt tools, doesn't know how to cut all the roof framing on the ground, then bang it together. Gets some work (labor plus) because he looks and talks a good game.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

r4r&r said:


> I read an article about marketing once the jest of which was using a gimmick. The main example was a roofing company that ultimately had a news station do story on them, why, because of their choice of vehicle.
> When they first started up they got a line on a used Lincoln stretch for cheap. When they went to check it out they realized the roof was the same length as their ladders so they bought it and used it to carry the crew, since there was plenty of seating, and their ladders and equipment to jobsites. After all all the materials were delivered. It got them so much publicity that as they grew so did their fleet of limos.


I looked at getting an old fire department ladder truck a few years ago. More versatile than a man-lift, and definitely would get you noticed. And a lot cheaper - the one I was looking at was $3000. Will hold a bunch of stuff, with some modification.


----------



## proremodelers1 (Mar 8, 2012)

damn now that's an organized van or is it a mini van hahah :laughing:


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

If I didn't have the nice big truck, then what would I do for write offs? I'd have to lose that money somewhere else...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have considered getting a BMW station wagon. I could fit all my Festool's and systainers in there. Plus I could get there faster and look totally pimp.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

txgencon said:


> 1-1/2 hours away ~ 100 miles one way worst case
> 
> $300/200 miles = $1.50 per mile
> 
> ...


I may have overstated it a bit. :laughing: 8 miles per gallon in my 454 1-ton with the overdrive not working. Might be 6 MPG now. Gas is sitting around 4.29 around here.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> My van payment is $145 a month. There are nice used vans for under $5000 all over the place. Most are around $3000, but you can pick up a good one for as little as $1500. Chevy's will get you 250-300k miles easy.
> 
> And you should be able to fit all that in your *TRUCK*...:whistling
> 
> ...


I think it was where I said I spent 300 bucks in gas last week, which wasn't bid into the jobs as they were supposed to go smoothly and not drag out. I was throwing down 30 bucks a pop just to run to the other side of town 3 days in a row. And gas jumped from 3.69 to 4.29 over night in the Northwest due to the refinery being down.

Luckily, the refinery went back on line today. :thumbup: However, I doubt it will go back down as fast. :whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

You need to fix the tranny and get a tune up.

I am pretty sure my 3/4 Suburban with a 454 is getting `12 no mater what I do with it.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

moorewarner said:


> Mastery can travel by any means.
> 
> "On the last day of the novena, the Sisters of Loretto discovered before their new chapel a bearded old man carrying a few simple tools and leading a donkey, offering his skills as a carpenter. Although the sisters apparently did not know the man, they promptly employed him, evidently convinced that their novena had been answered. For several months, shielded from the nuns’ view, the old carpenter worked in seclusion, shaping and forming the wood, fastening tenon (tongue) and mortise (hole) joints with wooden dowels or wedges. The nuns must have wondered about his work as he crafted a spiral staircase, which rose, like a blossoming flower, to connect the nave to the choir loft.
> 
> Finally, they saw the results, and realized that it was a woodworker’s masterpiece. They gathered to celebrate its completion. Its 33 steps spiraled upward through two 360 degree revolutions. The Sisters of Loretto would use the spiral staircase — which has no central column to provide structural stability and strength — to ascend to the choir loft for the next 85 years. “. . . as one climbed each step, a feeling of vertical movement was felt, as if the turns in the staircase were taken out of a large coiled spring. It is said that this springiness is a part of the secret of its creator,” said Dan Paulos in his Internet site. “Its beauty is ageless. Its strength, untiring.” Inexplicably, when the Sisters of Loretto sought to thank and pay the bearded old carpenter, they found that he had vanished without a word. They could find no trace of him. They even after advertised in the Santa Fe newspaper, offering a reward to anyone who could identify and locate the carpenter. But he had simply disappeared."






I've seen this in person. It is really cool. The railing was added recently.. The bottom is horse hair that had been polyed to look like one piece of wood.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> You need to fix the tranny and get a tune up.
> 
> I am pretty sure my 3/4 Suburban with a 454 is getting `12 no mater what I do with it.


I've talked to a few trany guys and they just want to stick a new tranny in for around 3,500 bucks. I have a few ideas as to the problem and will be opening it up when I get a chance and a bit of cash in the bank.

Funny thing is that when the fluid level gets low, it works more often then not. I just filled it back up and it won't work at all. This is leading me to something to do with the pressure levels. The TCC solenoid is my first move.


----------



## catfish/carpent (Nov 26, 2011)

i have 2 full size work trucks that stay at the house unless needed for hauling purposes or trailering, my day to day use is a subaru station wagon works great hauls all my tools neatly and organized and loads ladders or materials on top, tried to send a pic in action, but wouldn't upload correctly something wrong says error, how to damit


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

I think in these tough economical times, with these high gas prices if you can afford to have both a large vehicle for hauling/towing. and also a fuel afficent vehicle for every day use or long travel, that id the best situation.

I have many vehicles. 2 of my favorites is my wifes old 2006 ford freestar minivan, that i adopted for work after she got offered 1500 for trade in! I been using the hell out of this lately. If I am not in that I am probley driving my 2001 f150 4x4 supercab. f150 is getting around 16-18 mpg. Minivan getting around 26-28mpg.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

this is rational:thumbsup:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

When gas was around 1.85, it might have looked odd to show up at a jobsite in a Jeep or wagon. These days though, folks understand. When I run my Cherokee they agree it is a good idea.

I have been running my truck at 35 bucks a day lately because we have a towable lift on site that I need to move around. If not for that, I would be Jeepin' it for around 15 bucks a day. 

The truck is a bit big for hauling a paint machine around. :laughing:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

When I drove a Escort, I could never land a job. So I borrowed my brothers truck to bid the jobs and then show up in the car to frame. Left the electric wheeled compresser right in the car. That was some of the best money I ever made.

Another time I worked for a builder that drove a New Yorker with leather seats. That was his truck. He was the best builder I ever worked for. Always paid our wages by the weekend, lunch at the bar every day, and two paid breaks a day. And he also paid our lunch time to.


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

If it gets you and your tools to work that what matters the most . I like my F250 with ladder rack. but I look at a suv and a station wagon as the samething .


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

wnc viking said:


> If it gets you and your tools to work that what matters the most . I like my F250 with ladder rack. but I look at a suv and a station wagon as the samething .


I don't think that the best thing was the topic. It is impression. And if you look at the post above your post you will see that impression can make the difference on whether or not you even get the chance to get you and your tools to the job.


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

You are right that is one reason I have an F250


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

This is my work rig... if my tools are mostly already on-site and the place is secure.

If you look close you can see my Makita cordless kit in the back seat:


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

basswood said:


> This is my work rig... if my tools are mostly already on-site and the place is secure.
> 
> If you look close you can see my Makita cordless kit in the back seat:


Now that's a sweet work rig. I would hire ya just for showing up in that.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

basswood said:


> This is my work rig... if my tools are mostly already on-site and the place is secure.
> 
> If you look close you can see my Makita cordless kit in the back seat:



What year, kind of car is that? Gorgeous car:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

That's a Karmann Ghia, maybe a '74 or so?


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

mnjconstruction said:


> What year, kind of car is that? Gorgeous car:thumbsup:


'69 & 1/2 Karmann Ghia

Rare half-year model change. It is a fun car to drive... looks like an old Porsche, but at 65 H.P. it drives more like a go-cart. Gets 30 mpg though.


----------



## hippie (Aug 22, 2011)

Cole82 said:


> When I first started out on my own I had a chevy tracker, Couldn't even get a 4' ladder in it. I've come a long way since then but with ambition anything can happen.
> 
> Cole


I did a quite a few jobs out of my Honda crx when I first started. Yes, a crx not crv. If I put the passenger seat down it fit a 6' ladder and a couple times carried 10' sticks of pipe by angling them across the back with a foot or so sticking out the passenger window. Not that I wasn't self conscious about it but it got things done..


----------



## catfish/carpent (Nov 26, 2011)

karman Ghia, i never knew how to spell that. my brother and i when young used to punch eachother when we saw a slug bug or a karma gia, we would yell out karma gia and smack, wheres the make of this vehicle from out of curiousity


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

It's a Vee dub


----------



## catfish/carpent (Nov 26, 2011)

i still spelt it wrong, and i think i see the voltswagon, and im pretty sure i spelt that wrong maybe not it sounds diffrent to me


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I have 2 vehicles. I have a GMC Savanna 3500 that gets about 10 mpg, all shelved and racked to the gills, and I have a 2003 Malibu that gets 25mpg. I use the Malibu as often as possible. It has a fold down back seat so I can even fit my Makita 10' rail in it. If I'm driving over 50 miles 1 way and the material is there then I'm filling that car with tools.

I only use the van when necessary. 

Hey Strouble do you still have that van you were driving in NY? I'm still driving the same one. lol The Yukon Denali is still kicking too.


----------

